# reoww!



## dan_bo (24 Jun 2008)

check her out!

http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Unique...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## andy_wrx (24 Jun 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Unique-Italia...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I think not. 
Not at £129 starting price and £219 buy-it-now.

At £29 perhaps !

All the drivetrain bits are several years out of date, bar-end shifters, no wheels included, 'steel probably made in Italy' frame.
Hmm.

And it's covered in faux fur ? Why ? Goodness knows what state the frame might be in under that...

Assuming it is kosher, where would you ride such a monstrosity ?
First time out in the wet or on muddy roads and you'd...err, ruin if that's the word,  it


----------

